# My new baby! Sir Samson! (Sam)



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sam is very adorable. Have fun!


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

So adorable and as you can see from the picture by the door, he is already sitting like a golden. Keep the pictures coming, love his color!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to you and Sam....he is a cutie patootie!!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sam is adorable! Enjoy every second, it's true...they aren't puppies for long


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sam is so adorable, he's going to be a beautiful golden boy. 

Enjoy your little man.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

very nice pup. I love how dark his coat is


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum, he is a cutie for sure.

Mike


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Such a sweet sweet face on this baby. Congratulations!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to you and Sam!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

What a sweetie pie! I also love his color. Soooo pretty. Welcome to the forum. I am sure you got care instructions for Samson. Here are the care instructions for the forum.....
Feed the forum pictures! Lots and lots of pictures! Really the forum can "eat" all the pictures you put in the bowl.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a cute little redhead...enjoy every minute. They really grow up fast!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a sweet boy.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Such a cutie!!!


----------



## Mommy050608 (Sep 22, 2012)

My pup is all grown up now.


----------



## Mommy050608 (Sep 22, 2012)

My pup is all grown up now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Samson's a good looking boy.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

We also have a samson


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I love his color!


----------



## Mommy050608 (Sep 22, 2012)

Emz said:


> We also have a samson


Good name! 

Thank yall! I love my boy! He sure got big quick. Still thinks he's a lap dog though.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Mommy050608 said:


> Good name!
> 
> Thank yall! I love my boy! He sure got big quick. Still thinks he's a lap dog though.



Don't they all?


----------



## Mommy050608 (Sep 22, 2012)

I suppose you're right. 

My Samson is such a klutz too. At times its like having a pony in the house.


----------

